# FREE My first pattern! Super bulky coffee cozy KNIT



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

I was looking for a super bulky garter pattern for a coffee cozy, but was unable to find one, so I created these. These mugs and their cozies will go toward my daughter's drama society basket raffle.

If you're interested in the pattern - here you go!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/super-bulky-garter-stitch-coffee-cozy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

they look very useable!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I really like this. Will be loved and used.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting and congratulations on your first pattern. I edited your title, per forum rules, to include that it is knitted and that it is Free.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks functional and quick to make! Thanks! Looking forward to seeing more of your designs!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you.

Pz


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

That's cute. Good job.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cute and practical!


----------



## eistot (Sep 16, 2013)

Would work great shorter with soda or water also. Baby Bottle? Lots of stuff. I like it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for this... I have some perfect yarn and buttons


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

That is so cute. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you think it can be done with a smaller needle maybe a 10 or 11 following your pattern?

I wanted to make a coffee cozy for awhile and this one looks simple enough. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Kim for the pattern, I have looked for one too for my daughter to use on her cup.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Do you think it can be done with a smaller needle maybe a 10 or 11 following your pattern?
> 
> I wanted to make a coffee cozy for awhile and this one looks simple enough. Thanks for the pattern!


When I started knitting it, I used a 10. The stitches were tighter than I wanted, but it's definitely possible to use a 10, if that's what you have. Just realize you may need to cast on more stitches to get the width you want. Play with it (and don't be afraid to frog and start over)!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Love it. And Thank YOU so much.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Simple and great first patternxx


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

THANKS! This is the best Coffee Mug Cozy that I have seen!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I like this. Looks easy and fast but will make those who receive one think it was a lot more difficult. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## KerryM (Oct 20, 2011)

Perfect for that quick gift, thank you


----------

